# Shipping batteries



## Azhar Moerat

HI
I am looking to import batteries but how is that possible when there are no shipping possibilities for batteries on the websites?


----------



## zadiac

I bought at http://www.illumn.com/

Batteries already been shipped.


----------



## Azhar Moerat

Thanks man, will definitely give them a try.


----------



## Bearshare

zadiac said:


> I bought at http://www.illumn.com/
> 
> Batteries already been shipped.




give us an update on your experience i.e shipping e.t.c


----------



## zadiac

Bearshare said:


> give us an update on your experience i.e shipping e.t.c



Unfortunately, that shipping option I chose does not give tracking data once it leaves the USA, but I have ordered a few times from them before and with the same shipping option and I always got my stuff. It takes long, but I always get it. I'm not in a hurry, so I chose the cheap option.


----------



## Bearshare

What's the average time you waited for the batteries, I have batteries currently but might need in the future. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Bearshare said:


> What's the average time you waited for the batteries, I have batteries currently but might need in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Almost two months.


----------



## PsyCLown

I tried to order from Gearbest recently although they had issues shipping it, so I decided to get them from HEevengifts instead and they are currently being shipped via PostNL.

The site Zadiac posted looks good, there is also Battery bros.


----------



## Bearshare

PsyCLown said:


> I tried to order from Gearbest recently although they had issues shipping it, so I decided to get them from HEevengifts instead and they are currently being shipped via PostNL.
> 
> The site Zadiac posted looks good, there is also Battery bros.



shipping time ?


----------



## PsyCLown

Bearshare said:


> shipping time ?


I would imagine around a month, that seems to be more or less the usual.

So aim for a months wait if not a bit more. Customs seems really slow and slack at the moment, I have had a parcel at customs for quite a few days now - since the 1st August I think - I need to call and follow up with whats happening.

The actual shipping via PostNL to South Africa is fairly quick and takes 2 or 3 days for it to reach South Africa. However it takes a while for PostNL to actually receive the parcel to ship (as most of these Chinese companies such as Gearbest ship it from China to the Netherlands and from there it goes to the destination country as far as I understand).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

I ordered 16 Sony VTC5 batteries from Gearbest on 4 August, they cancelled due to "shipping problems with batteries to ZA." 

Then again I ordered 12 LG HE4 batteries in Jan, also from GB, it rocked up here in 25 days.

I suppose it is hit and miss, I see iSticks (with internal batteries) blocked, the next day 26650s will ship perfectly, not a bump. It is like registering your deed at the deeds office - it all depends on the current examiner.

Make the plunge and do it. Though to be honest I see some vendors selling batteries for fair prices. The market is flooded with clones and fakes, rather have the vendor deal with that.

Then again I managed to get 12 LG HE4 batteries (those yellow ones) for R85 each (tax and customs and delivery included) so I am not moaning.


----------



## moonunit

Also ordered some batteries from Gearbest and they are stuck at customs at the moment. No issues with shipping though. But it does seem to be a bit hit and miss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrayFish404

You package in ZA is a problem in general. The problem is in the last month. I do about 1 to 2 packages a month, so I get a nice prezzie about monthly or so. Right now I have 7 packages, all in suspense, after hitting ZA.

The one has been here 2 months already. The status change but it remains "in transit", and right now SAPO's tracking system has been down for more than a week. A postal strike was imminent about a month ago but that never happened, or was prevented.

Mark Barnes (CEO of SAPO) said they will take back what is theirs - back from courier companies. Lots of luck though because with SAPO the tracking number is optional, and you pay for it - and it almost never works. Over night shipping? Unheard of - maybe 5 days, how's that? Door to door? No we have counter to counter.

With shipping anything from China or the states, do not use Free Shipping. If you want to buy and sell products you have to use a courier service, and work that into the price. Getting stuff here is a breeze, mine never takes more than 7 days. But getting it from the post office? I've had 3 months before. And then some still call me lucky on 3 months.


----------



## zadiac

@Azhar Moerat, I received my 14 Samsung 25R R5 batteries from Illumn.com today. I ordered on 4 July. So it took just over a month.


----------



## Bearshare

zadiac said:


> @Azhar Moerat, I received my 14 Samsung 25R R5 batteries from Illumn.com today. I ordered on 4 July. So it took just over a month.



awesome so now we can safely purchase from them..


----------



## zadiac

Bearshare said:


> awesome so now we can safely purchase from them..



Yes, and my duties were R44,30 

BTW, this is the 3rd time that I bought batteries from them


----------



## Bearshare

zadiac said:


> Yes, and my duties were R44,30
> 
> BTW, this is the 3rd time that I bought batteries from them



everything is awesome song comes to mind ...lol


----------



## herb1

Gonna resurrect this thread - any other companies that'll ship to SA?


----------



## Mahlie

herb1 said:


> Gonna resurrect this thread - any other companies that'll ship to SA?



Try Lightning Vapes. I've imported wire etc, but they stock batteries too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Tried to order from illumn, 20$ for 4 batteries but around 60 for delivery !!! Is there a workaround for this ??


----------



## Andre

Yes @Faiyaz Cheulkar , order from www.vaporize.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KrayFish404

With the wait time and the lack of a warrantee I'd just buy batteries from whoever's got a special running. Someone was selling Sony VTC4 for R120 now this weekend, still a very good battery. I bought my Samsung 25R for R385 for 4, so that's under R100 each. The stuff I order from overseas will be the odds that is simply too cheap to say no to, the odds that I cannot get here. And it better be my worth because waiting 40 days for free shipping is just painful. The times where we did order stuff with DHL... I could have gotten it in SA, if I waited for 2 weeks maybe, and paid maybe 15% more. On a thousand bobs that's only R150 more. Search a bit, you'll find good prices in CPT.


----------



## zadiac

KrayFish404 said:


> With the wait time and the lack of a warrantee I'd just buy batteries from whoever's got a special running. Someone was selling Sony VTC4 for R120 now this weekend, still a very good battery. I bought my Samsung 25R for R385 for 4, so that's under R100 each. The stuff I order from overseas will be the odds that is simply too cheap to say no to, the odds that I cannot get here. And it better be my worth because waiting 40 days for free shipping is just painful. The times where we did order stuff with DHL... I could have gotten it in SA, if I waited for 2 weeks maybe, and paid maybe 15% more. On a thousand bobs that's only R150 more. Search a bit, you'll find good prices in CPT.



I used to buy from Illumn.com, but since they took away usual shipping, I stopped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404

zadiac said:


> I used to buy from Illumn.com, but since they took away usual shipping, I stopped.


One of my first Gearbest orders included 12 of those yellow LG HE4 batteries, they were on sale for $4.30 each, free delivery and it was here in 22 days. The good old days before our post office went full retard. I have a dripper that arrived at the counter a week or so ago, took 207 days to just get from JHB to CPT.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Yes @Faiyaz Cheulkar , order from www.vaporize.co.za


thanks @Andre for the link.

I need some new batteries, some of mine are a bit tired now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

